

Help these low-income kids attend pre-college programs - mpotter
https://www.wishbone.org/classes/may-2014

======
beat
Have you looked into [http://code2040.org/](http://code2040.org/)? I saw
founder Laura Weidman Powers speak at Big Omaha a few weeks ago and was very,
very impressed. It's a different, more hands-on approach, but it's fantastic.

------
jacquesm
What a sad state of affairs, when gifted students come to rely on private
sponsorship in order to be educated. And that's in a first world country, now
imagine a gifted student in some backwater.

Ramanujan comes to mind, how re-invented a whole pile of Mathematics simply
because he had nobody to teach him, starting from a few basic text books that
were given to him.

------
jbaudanza
I went a "computer camp" when I was about that age. I learned a lot but also I
got to meet and interact with like-minded young nerds. I really enjoyed it.
Best of luck!

------
mathattack
Great idea, but Holy Moses these programs are expensive. I hope things work
out for these highly qualified kids, but is a $12K summer program the most
efficient way to fund the future of these kids? Granted the Ivy Leagues are
generous with financial aid once they're in college, but this seems a little
onerous.

------
dang
We changed the title from "Help these low-income kids learn to code" because
"learn to code" seems not to apply to all of them.

